# Who from Scotland is..



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

...going to the National Meet at Burghley ? Anyone ?

...and who from Scotland is joining the TTOC ? Â

Apart from feeling "lonely" if I go to the National Meet alone, I am now your Scottish Rep - Well Dave is ! ;D

Will be attending the TTOC AGM on the Saturday to get to meet some of the personalities and find out what the club will be offering it's members. Equally, if there is anything that you, as Scottish members, want brought up at the meeting, then please drop me an IM. Â 

Be grateful if you could let me know:
1. If you will be attending the National Meet
2. If you intend / have joined the TTOC (be handy to know who I am representing Â ;D)

As I learn more about the remit of being your rep I'll let you know what I can do for you. Â 

Come on, don't let me be the only Scottish TT'er at Burghley Â :-[

Jackie x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Hi Jackie,

Sorry, but I am going to have to let you down on this one. Fiona is now almost 7 months pregnant and whilst we have just spent a week touring the west coast of Scotland I think that is our travelling over and done with until after the wee one arrives.

As for TTOC, I expect so - even if it is only for 6 months....we've pretty much decided that the TT will have to go - we spent the last week in the company of two other couples, one with a 8 month old and the other with an 18 month old and based on that experience, it looks like diesel estate land beckons.... 

Hope to see you and Dave sometime soon!

Brett & Fi


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hi Brett and Fi,

7 months  time flies! Guess that will make life a little difficult for lengthy travels in July.

Shame that your probably going to have to part company with the TT. I can imagine how you feel, Dave had to give up his much loved Alfa GTV when our boy came along..also fairly certain that giving up his pride and joy ensured our sons future as an only child ;D

Hope to see you both soon - sadly it won't be in the June meet, though maybe something in July, wee one and Fiona permitting.

Best wishes to Fiona 

Jackie x


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi Jackie / Dave,

Sent my cheque off last week 
Just waiting for my mag and membership to drop through the door anyday now. ;D

You have I.M.

Regards,
Des.


----------



## DavyS (Jan 18, 2003)

Jackie I will be joining the TTOC but due to work committments I will not be at this years National meet. Look forwrad to meeting you (and Dave) in the not too distant future. Davy


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

Jackie, Dave, I will be joining the TTOC but won't make the National meet. Hopefully, I will get along to the June meet to meet the rest of the Scottish contingent. You have IM.


----------



## Mike_J. (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi Jackie & Dave,

Thanks for the messages, I hope to see Dave at Glenrothes next week  . We have also decided to attend the annual TTOC in Burghley ;D.

See you soon

Mike & Aud.


----------



## Mike_J. (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi Jackie & Dave,

Having spoken to Dave yesterday at Star Performance, Glenrothes both Aud & myself will see u at Burghley on Sunday 13th July.

PS The car looks better in the flesh ;D 8) !!!

Mike - (Aud)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Well folks, for all those that answered my "Who from..." - thanks for replying, it seems that the majority will be joining the TTOC, even though some say it maybe for a short period (keep the TT Brett!) 

It looks as though I will not be lonely at the National Meet  
3 cars will be travelling down, albeit indepedantly (Mike and Aud, and Doug and June) perhaps Des can have his arm "gently" twisted to attend  Of course if anyone else is considering making the trip it will be great to see you there 

Slightly off topic, but relevant to the TTOC (it's "my" thread so I can hijack it ;D) I would really like to get a well attended meet off the ground towards the end of July.
The last 2 meets seem to have fizzled out after a promising first Scotish Meet in January... I seem to be reading of all these wonderful meets that our English cousins keep having; come on everyone, we have so much going for us up here and we're not taking advantage of it.
Any suggestions ? I quite fancy a West coast run. 
I'll start a seperate thread shortly.

To those attending Burghley, have a safe trip down and we'll look forward to seeing you there...for those who are not, I hope to see you at the next meet 

Jackie x


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If you do a West Coast Scotland meet, be sure to take some great photos of the famed white sandy beaches and palm trees  And if someone can write it up for the mag, we'll do a article on it for the next issue!


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> And if someone can write it up for the mag, we'll do a article on it for the next issue!


Mark,

When is the first issue due out.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> When is the first issue due out.


End of June ?

And how are your writing skills Des ? ;D

Jackie x


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> And how are your writing skills Des ? Â ;D
> 
> Jackie x


I have trouble stringing two words together never mind writing two.... ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Membership packs will include Issue 1. The first membership packs will be despatched Monday 30th June latest. So on doorsteps Tuesday or Wednesday...



> Mark,
> 
> When is the first issue due out. Â


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> Membership packs will include Issue 1. The first membership packs will be despatched Monday 30th June latest. So on doorsteps Tuesday or Wednesday...


Looking forward to it.... ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Des,(Hi you lot up there !)

Why not get your mate to write it up ! ! That would be quite a comic story , thats if anyone could understand him ! Give him * my best and look forward to meeting you all again soon . John

* as you have already guessed I have forgotten the guy's name :-[


----------



## original_tt (Mar 11, 2003)

Jackie - I can't make Burghley but may be interested in other meetings closer to home.


----------

